# Rogue Trader interest?



## Retias (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey all 

I've been looking for a Rogue Trader game for quite sime time, but they sadly seem very rare, and while finding players for them is never an issue, GMs are quite elusive.

I'd like to see what interest there is for a new game here, I'm happy with most formats of operation, from the dedicated Imperialists to pirates and raiders, or traders and merchants. It really depends on where the main interest lies.


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I'd most certainly be interested in a rogue trader RP, i'd prolly some captains lackey(had an idea for an ex arbites judge running through my head). As for finding GMs... Quite difficult as you say... Volunteers? XD


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A rogue trader, or something along those lines, RP would be interesting to see. A big thing to keep in mind with such a thing, though, is that you would have to focus much, much, much less on combat and fighting and more on interaction, puzzles of one kind of another, and problem solving.


Hopefully we will see such a thing in the near future, and it will blow many of us away and leave us reeling to catch up to its quality.:biggrin:


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I would def be interested in a rogue trader RP although they are sooo rare lol


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll agree it's an interesting plot idea, think of it, intrigue, adventure romance! a 41st millenium Errol Flynn!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Amen, I love rogue Trader, I'd gladely join but make sure you get the new 2.3 version of it cause it allowws for use of the Webway and certain Dark Mechanicum features.

Love it, lets do it


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

now only thing is, is this lad talking rogue trader by fantasy flight games, same lads who did the dark heresy series and the deathwatch? and is this person looking for a game like our deathwatch RP which uses many of the features from the deathwatch book, or is he looking for well, a little more custom game that's not influenced by fantasy flight's books? 

if anything due to the similarities i'd suggest starting out with dark heresy to get your mind in the whole rules, regulations, and the shiny sparkly bits. and then later after that RP is under your belt, you can use the more advanced rogue trader.


----------



## Retias (Aug 13, 2011)

I was talking about FFG's books, aye.  And I promise you, I've played a whole heap of Dark Heresy, Rogue Trader and Deathwatch games, all under that system.


----------

